# Bowls from scrap wood



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, here are two bowls I made from scrap wood left from furniture projects. I think it is cool to be able to use the scrap wood that has been in my wood storage and shop for a long time.
The first bowl is made from spalted maple. The deminsions are 8" X 1-1/2". The finish is bees wax and oil.
The second bowl is walnut. There is a little sap wood on each side. The sap wood did not turn out as I wanted. I guess that is why we practice. The deminsions are 10" X 1-7/8". The finish is bees wax and oil. I like that finish for practice pieces. It is easy and quick.
Thanks for looking.
Eugene


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Eugene,
Those bowls came out nice. No such thing as a scrap if you can use them for something like that. Keep it up.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Eugene, those look awesome. Scrap wood or not they look great. I don't remember if you have listed somewhere else but what type of chuck did you purchase for your lathe?

John


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

that may be one of the things I like best about the lathe. I get use up even tiny pieces of scrap. Good job on the bowls.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice work there.I love that spaulted maple.The walnut is a nice looking piece also.


----------

